
Report: Google will add an ad blocker to all versions of Chrome web browser - xbmcuser
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/04/report-google-will-add-an-ad-blocker-to-all-versions-of-chrome-web-browser/
======
alistproducer2
This feels like the Microsoft internet explorer case all over again. Me thinks
Google will have to back off this one, especially if it blocks competing ads
by default.

